# best mtb short liners for summer 2018?



## titus (Feb 18, 2008)

I used Bontrager Race shorts for a while and they were good but then I switched to Zoic Carbon liners and I found them to be more agile so I bought a few pairs. I also switched to Zoic Carbons b/c they stopped making the Bontrager Race shorts

All of my Zoic Carbon shorts were in the laundry so I pulled out an old pair of Bontager Race shorts. I found them to be noticeably more comfortable than the Zoic Carbons with no butt pain the next day! So now I think I'm leaning back towards the Bontrager Race Short for the superior gel cushioning. But these shorts are no longer made.

So what are the best mtb short liners for Summer 2018?


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't to the shorts route anymore after discovering the world of bibs, so not a direct comparison for ya...

But when doing the liner route, I've been hooked on the SWAT liner bibs. Both the outgoing model year version that comes with the Atlas XC shorts (yay clearance prices!) and the current generation Pro bib liner that I swore I'd never drop $150 on but just did. 

Padding on both has proven to be plenty for even the chunkiest rides I've done in AZ. The older style is easily on par or better than any other chamois I've used. The new Pro model is substantially better than even those. 

For the price, if you can find them, I'd strongly recommend hunting down a pair of the clearance Atalas XC shorts that include the liner. They go for around $60 which is less than the liner alone would've cost normally, plus a bonus pair of what I'd say are really good shorts. I only use the Pro liner for longer rides or what I'm expecting to hit something more technical and bumpy.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Standard Zoic liners.
Else bibs.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

The absolutely most breathable, best hot weather, shorts/liner combo that I've ever used is the TroyLee Skyline Air shorts. I like their liner short a lot, but I don't know if they sell it separately.


----------



## ecbmxer (Jan 5, 2007)

Just got a pair of these. Dialed! Most comfortable combo I've used.


----------

